# Temporal em Espanha



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2007 às 13:00)

Alguém me explique como é que isto é possivel http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20070308+-+Mau+tempo+em+Espanha.htm

Nós cá temos apenas um céu horrivelmente limpo e algum vento maldito rectangulo   

Nunca mais chega o nosso dia...


----------

